# between which two numbers



## hikesterson

El contexto:
El mededor de luz afuera de la casa tiene 5 rueditas. Están numerados de 0 a 9 y hay una flecha que indica el numero, pero normalmente cae adentro de 2 numeros (7 y 8 por ejemplo). Quiero preguntar ¿*Adentro de cuales dos numeros cae la flechita*? ¿Está bien dicho?


----------



## jcminthedriversseat

hikesterson said:
			
		

> El contexto:
> El mededor de luz afuera de la casa tiene 5 rueditas. Están numerados de 0 a 9 y hay una flecha que indica el numero, pero normalmente cae adentro de 2 numeros (7 y 8 por ejemplo). Quiero preguntar ¿*Adentro de cuales dos numeros cae la flechita*? ¿Está bien dicho?


 
I think instead of "*¿Adentro de cuales*..." it would be, "*¿Dentro cuales dos numeros cae la flechita?*" Can sSomeone whose first language is Spanish confirm or correct if I'm wrong?


----------



## David Andrade Ibarra

Lo correcto seria entre que numero y que numero cae la flechita


----------



## David Andrade Ibarra

jcminthedriversseat said:
			
		

> I think instead of "*¿Adentro de cuales*..." it would be, "*¿Dentro cuales dos numeros cae la flechita?*" Can sSomeone whose first language is Spanish confirm or correct if I'm wrong?


 
I think the answer is : entre cuales numeros cae la flechita.


----------



## jcminthedriversseat

Duh! I don't know why this didn't occur to me. Dentro and adentro mean *inside*. 
*Between* would be "¿*Entre *cuales dos numeros cae la flechita?"


----------



## Learning

Sería "¿Dentro de qué dos números...?"


----------



## Bil

"¿Entre cuáles dos números cae (la aguja)?" Los acentos, amigo.


----------



## Fernita

Hola!
La flechita ¿cae 'dentro' o 'sobre' uno de los dos números?

No comprendo cómo puede caer una flecha dentro de un número en un medidor de luz. 
Disculpen mi pregunta. Pero es importante saberlo. Además, creo que se trata de una aguja, como las que tienen los relojes. Y no creo que 'caiga' sino que 'indique'.

¿Puede ser?

Entonces sería:
*¿Cuál de los dos números indica la aguja?*


----------



## jcminthedriversseat

Learning said:
			
		

> Sería "¿Dentro de qué dos números...?"


 
The word *qué* is definitely not right. "Entre cuales dos números..." or "Entre cual número y cual número..."


----------



## hikesterson

Tiene razón que es como un reloj. Y la aguja (or flechita) normalmente está entre dos numeros y no indica solamente un numero por lo general. Puede ser que 'adentro' o 'dentro' está mal usado en este caso, pero aún no estoy seguro, porque he escuchado que unos nativos lo dijeron, referiendose a la misma cosa (vale decir que eran de Mexico (si importa el país) y no eran muy educados. 
Estoy un poco confundido ahora que sería español correcto en este caso.


----------



## jcminthedriversseat

Bil said:
			
		

> "¿Entre cuáles dos números cae (la aguja)?" Los acentos, amigo.


 
Am I correct in thinking that cuál had an accent but cuales does not? If I'm thinking correctly, the accent naturally falls on that sylable without a written accent.


----------



## Gargoyle

¿entre qué dos números se encuentra la flecha?


----------



## jcminthedriversseat

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> ¿entre qué dos números se encuentra la flecha?


 
The question is "Between which (cuales) two numbers, not what (qué) two numbers.

It isn't correct to say "between what two numbers," in English either. People say it that way all the time but it isn't correct. You are comparing two things - the correct word is which.

Which = cuál or cuales
What = qué


----------



## Gargoyle

Lo que yo digo es correcto.
En inglés se dirá which pero en un español fluido y natural se dice de mi manera.


----------



## jcminthedriversseat

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> Lo que yo digo es correcto.


 
No it's not.

which = cuál or cuales
what = qué

The question clearly asks *which*, not *what*.


----------



## Bil

jcminthedriversseat said:
			
		

> Am I correct in thinking that cuál had an accent but cuales does not? If I'm thinking correctly, the accent naturally falls on that sylable without a written accent.



En lo que concierne a las preguntas, 'cuáles' (which) lleva un acento.


----------



## jcminthedriversseat

Maybe I'm wrong. I really don't think so but Spanish is gargoyle's language not mine.


----------



## Fernita

hikesterson said:
			
		

> El contexto:
> El mededor de luz afuera de la casa tiene 5 rueditas. Están numerados de 0 a 9 y hay una flecha que indica el numero, pero normalmente cae adentro de 2 numeros (7 y 8 por ejemplo). Quiero preguntar ¿*Adentro de cuales dos numeros cae la flechita*? ¿Está bien dicho?


 
Hi, hikesterson!
You said 'que indica *el número'* y 'cae *adentro* de *2 números'*. I think you meant 'cae *entre *2 números'. Am I right? Or is it that 'cae sobre o dentro de un número solamente?
I'd like to help you but I don't get what you mean.
Could you please answer my question?
Thanks in advance,
Fernita


----------



## Gargoyle

Ya sé lo que quiere decir "which" y "what" pero al traducirlo al español se dice de la forma que yo lo dije. Habrá alguna otra opción pero la que yo dije está bien.


----------



## jcminthedriversseat

Bil said:
			
		

> En lo que concierne a las preguntas, 'cuáles' (which) lleva un acento.


 
Gracias por aclarar.


----------



## jcminthedriversseat

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> Ya sé lo que quiere decir "which" y "what" pero al traducirlo al español se dice de la forma que yo lo dije. Habrá alguna otra opción pero la que yo dije está bien.


 
Puedo ser cabezudo(a ver si lo deletré bien) a veces pero yo defiero al conocimiento de español que tiene Gargoyle. Desculpame.


----------



## Fernita

Personalmente, creo que *no es necesario decir 'dos números'* ya que es obvio que va a caer entre 2 y *no* entre 3 o más. Es decir, no puede caer entre el 2 y el 8, por ejemplo. Siempre va a caer entre números correlativos.

Por eso, la pregunta sería:

*'¿Entre cuáles números cae la flechita/aguja?' *

*Y si es necesario traducir 'which two numbers', mi propuesta no es literal pero es correcta, creo:*
*'¿Entre cuál par de números cae la flechita/aguja?'*

Espero que sea de ayuda.


----------



## Gargoyle

Verbo "deletrear", también se dice "diferir" y no "deferir" que significa otra cosa.Por último, se dice "discúlpame".

Por favor que alguien corrobore mi respuesta...


----------



## Gargoyle

Decir "dos números" da énfasis...Pero bueno, supongo que esto es subjetivo.


----------



## Fernita

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> Verbo "deletrear", también se dice "diferir" y no "deferir" que significa otra cosa.Por último, se dice "discúlpame".
> 
> Por favor que alguien corrobore mi respuesta...


 
¿Esta respuesta? ¡Correcta!


----------



## Gargoyle

No, no...quiero decir mi respuesta al post :"¿entre qué dos números se encuentra la flecha"?
Desde mi punto de vista, es correcta pero no están de acuerdo. ¿Tú qué opinas?


----------



## jcminthedriversseat

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> Verbo "deletrear", también se dice "diferir" y no "deferir" que significa otra cosa.Por último, se dice "discúlpame".
> 
> Por favor que alguien corrobore mi respuesta...


 
Sabía que es "diferir" y no "deferir" pero comití un error tipográfico. 
¿Entonces, "I spelled it correctly," sería, "Lo deletreé buen."?

Comito errores frecuentamente hasta en mi propio lenguage. A veces son mis dedos que me dan problemas y a veces mi mente. Agradezco todas sus consejos.


----------



## Gargoyle

Sabía que *era* "diferir" y no "deferir" pero *cometí* un error tipográfico. 
¿Entonces, "I spelled it correctly," sería, "Lo deletreé *correctamente/de manera correcta."?*

*Cometo* errores frecuentamente hasta en mi propio *lenguaje*. A veces son mis dedos que me dan problemas y a veces mi mente. Agradezco *todos* sus consejos.


----------



## fran_arenas

También considero que para el lenguaje coloquial las sugerencias de los amigos nativos de Inglés no son las más adecuadas, en ese sentido concuerdo con Gargoyle en el uso de Qué en lugar de cuáles, sin embargo, considero que sería más correcto decir sencillamente: 
"entre qué numeros está la aguja?"


----------



## Gargoyle

Hombre menos mal. Gracias Fran_arenas,por fin alguien que me apoya, jeje.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Gargoyle tiene razón. Usamos frecuentemente "qué" con el significado de "cuál/cuáles". Es tan frecuente que me extraña que con un nivel tan bueno de español no hayan visto esto antes. Hay una pequeña diferencia entre el uso de "qué" y "cuál":

- ¿Entre qué dos números está la flecha?
- ¿Cómo dices?
- Pregunto que entre cuáles está la flecha.

La diferencia es que en el primer caso indicamos los objetos a los que se asocia "cuáles" (los números) y en ese caso lo podemos sustituir por "qué" (de hecho, es lo normal). En cambio, en el segundo caso no podemos hacer la sustitución y hay que usar obligatoriamente "cuál/cuáles".


----------



## mprm86

I'm mexican, I live in the DF and I would say: "¿Entre qué/cuáles números cae/está la flechita del medidor?"  Every single person here will understand that and no one will ask how is that an arrow can be between a number.


----------



## hikesterson

Muchas gracias por todos los "posts." Quiero resumir los "posts" para ver si entiendo bien (está un poquito complicado. Les agradezco antemano por su pacienca y trabajo que hacen para leer esto).

Las opciones correctas son las siguientes:

1. ¿Entre qué/cuáles (dos) números *cae *la flechita/aguja?
2. ¿Entre qué/cuáles (dos) números *está* la flechita/aguja?
3. ¿Entre qué/cuáles (dos) números *se encuentra* la flechita/aguja?

*Dos*, como dijeron, no es necesario, porque todo el mundo se entiende que la flechita se encuentra unicamente entre dos numeros, no tres o cuatro, etc., pero da más énfasis. Otra opción es decir *par de numeros* en vez de *dos numeros*.

Entiendo que es normal decir* que* en vez de *cuales* en este caso, aunque sigo con la creencia que *cuales* es correcto, porque se está escogiendo entre numeros. Si hay nativohablantes que creen lo contrario, por favor, avisenme. 

Una duda: 
1¿Está mal dicho decir "¿*Dentro* que/cuáles números cae la flechita?" Pienso que si, pero no sé si se lo dice coloquialmente y se entiende o no.

Muchisimas gracias a todos.


----------



## Stu Pedazo

If you search the forum, you'll probably find plenty of threads about Cuál vs. Qué, but I believe that in most cases it's best to stick to the following formula:

*Qué + noun* or *Cuál + verb* or *Cuál + de + noun*

_¿Qué película prefieres?_ or _¿Cuál prefieres?_ or _¿Cuál de todas las películas prefieres?_

According to the Cuál vs. Qué lesson here – http://www.donquijote.org/lessons/leccion.asp?IdLesson=233 – you should _never_ write *Cuál + noun*, but to be fair, that page was written in Spain and I don't think it's uncommon in Latin America to use the word _cuál_ directly before a noun. However, as far as I know, _qué + noun_ is correct in every Spanish-speaking country. If this is wrong, hopefully a native speaker will let us know.


----------



## nanel

hikesterson said:
			
		

> Una duda:
> 1¿Está mal dicho decir "¿*Dentro* que/cuáles números cae la flechita?" Pienso que sí, pero no sé si se lo dice coloquialmente y se entiende o no.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias a todos.


 
No sé si estará mal o no, supongo que sí, pero es cierto que se dice, sólo que después de "dentro" se añade "de":

¿Dentro de qué números cae la flechita?

A mí me suena fatal, así que no te recomendaría su uso, pero es cierto que lo he oído.

En cuanto a la traducción, yo diría: ¿Entre qué dos números...? "Entre cuáles dos números" sonaría rarísimo en España. Para usar "cuáles" tendría que ser "¿Entre cuáles cae/queda la flechita?"

Espero que te sirva y no te estemos volviendo todos loco con tantas versiones distintas.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Una flecha no puede, en este sentido, estar dentro de un número. Puede estar dentro de un intervalo acotado por dos números, eso sí.

Y recordad que "entre" no es sólo equivalente de "between", sino también de "among", por lo que aunque en este caso el "dos" no sea necesario, en otros sí habrá que indicar el número de elementos entre los que está el objeto en cuestión.


----------



## mprm86

Aquí en el DF casi no se dice _dentro de qué/cuáles ..., _lo más común es _entre qué/cuáles._


----------



## hikesterson

Ahora veo que *qué *es la opción correcta (y no *cuáles*) y aprendí algunas cosas nuevas gracias a todos que escribieron.

Para ellos cuyo idioma natal sea inglés, hay una pagina que me sirvió con respecto a este tema, además de los "posts" de los foreros aquí:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=175266
Miren el último "post."


----------



## jcminthedriversseat

I guess I got my ideas about qué and cuál(es) from Mexicans since most of the spanish I see, hear and speak is of the Mexican variety. Qué sounded odd to me but I learned something new about these words as well.


----------

